# S3 Static sound coming from speaker



## Hong (May 14, 2015)

I get this static weird popping sound coming from my speakers only when going over 65mph on a highway (comes and goes). When I first heard this, I thought it was small rocks hitting my car. However, I discovered that the sound was in fact coming through my speakers. Also I can still hear this when the volume is muted. Anyone experienced similar issue? BTW My s3 is equipped with standard audio(non b&o). Could this be software issue? Amp?


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

I have the Bang & Olufsen Sound System and im getting this also only with the satellite radio on. Sometimes often like a few times during a song. I will pay attention to my speed now. My best way to describe it is having a have empty water bottle with cap on it and the plastic pops as the air temp changes or the sound of a rock hitting the windshield.


----------



## Hong (May 14, 2015)

Your water bottle description is spot on!! That's extactly what I hear and actually also thought maybe it was my empty water bottle but it was not. Really curious to know what the issue is.


----------



## Hong (May 14, 2015)

Trade-N-Games said:


> I have the Bang & Olufsen Sound System and im getting this also only with the satellite radio on. Sometimes often like a few times during a song. I will pay attention to my speed now. My best way to describe it is having a have empty water bottle with cap on it and the plastic pops as the air temp changes or the sound of a rock hitting the windshield.


In fact, mine does it with bluetooth connection also.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

try disabling the speed sensitive volume .


----------



## Hong (May 14, 2015)

T1no said:


> try disabling the speed sensitive volume .


My sdv is turned off


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

This is a well known and documented issue on other forms. Audi has yet to step up to the plate and address it. 

There is another issue that has a big thread going related to noise and the B&O but it has to do with the way a file is encoded/bitrate which produces a static sound.

I experience the same popping sound you are taking about and all different speeds. I will be reporting it at my 5k service in about a month.


----------



## Hong (May 14, 2015)

drober30 said:


> This is a well known and documented issue on other forms. Audi has yet to step up to the plate and address it.
> 
> There is another issue that has a big thread going related to noise and the B&O but it has to do with the way a file is encoded/bitrate which produces a static sound.
> 
> I experience the same popping sound you are taking about and all different speeds. I will be reporting it at my 5k service in about a month.


I also saw similar posts but they seem to be all involved with b&o. Now my car just has standard audi audio and doing the similar thing. Interesting. when this happens the popping noise still continues for a few seconds even if I mute the volume.

One more interesting observation: I have never yet to heard this noise on local roads but when I hear it, it was always on a high way. Weird..


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

I have this on mine with B&O. Ive only tried BT audio so far with my phone. I used spotify with songs cached at 320kbps. very annoying for a "premium" audio system. 

Some have said the static goes away when using the SD card. Even my dealer recommended it. But I cant use Spotify with an SD card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

This seems to be pretty well documented at this point. There is an issue with the system, hopefully Audi will fix it. Here is a good post with some audio testing on the other audi forum.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...-Crackling?p=10647021&viewfull=1#post10647021


----------



## Hong (May 14, 2015)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> This seems to be pretty well documented at this point. There is an issue with the system, hopefully Audi will fix it. Here is a good post with some audio testing on the other audi forum.
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...-Crackling?p=10647021&viewfull=1#post10647021


tried that tone test and the sound was normal. no popping or crackling. My problem seems to be a bit different than what you guys are experiencing. frustrated


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*Audi's Official Slogan Should be "Oh That's Normal"*

I started hearing this noise today. However, I only notice it in low gears, which no one has really mentioned. I notice it specifically when I shift into 2nd and 3rd and then it goes away. It also happens on mute. I think it most certainly has something to do with the electronics. MMI for sure. Will be having this looked over at 15k service, and am sure they will tell me, "Oh that's normal." That phrase is really beginning to piss me off by the way.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Hong said:


> tried that tone test and the sound was normal. no popping or crackling. My problem seems to be a bit different than what you guys are experiencing. frustrated


There was also some one in that thread I liked that had an actual speaker blow out and it was replaced under warranty. Is it just one specific spot? Have you tried to isolate it?


----------



## Hong (May 14, 2015)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> There was also some one in that thread I liked that had an actual speaker blow out and it was replaced under warranty. Is it just one specific spot? Have you tried to isolate it?


Now I have no idea what I'm hearing now. Maybe my noise isn't coming off from speakers...Mine seems like it's coming from the front. I have been observing this issue and noticed that the noise seems to be almost gone during night driving (related to headlight???) ..always much more noticeable during the day but not constant noise..strange.. thought maybe it's plastic popping as the temp changes inside the car? The only way I can reproduce this noise is to go on a highway and travel for 5 or 10 mins and I start to hear this popping electric like ticking noise that randomly comes and goes... no idea what this is..


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

It's likely unrelated but today my stereo went silent when I started the car, radio, nothing; my Ipod, nothing; voice control, no lady voice; volumn knob, up/down/mute/unmute, nothing. I got the beeps from the parking sensor. Turned off the car at a red light briefly and turned it back on, nope. Drove it home, turned it off completely and turned it back on, nothing. Tried some speakers setting and I got the tone from the speakers. Gave up and turned it off. Wandered off and did some stuff before going back and turned it on again, ah there you go. My mk6 GTI would act weird from time to time when I lost control of the Ipod, there would be music but I couldn't control it until I restart the car. 

I thought I saw it somewhere on how to reboot the MMI, I'll look it up when I have time. Wonder if anyone experience anything similar.


----------

